# Angeln mit Strömungsposen



## Daroka (19. August 2011)

Hallo Petrifreunde,
da ich in letzter Zeit oft an NL-Roer unterwegs bin habe ich mich gestern mal ein wenig in die Strömungsposen eingelesen.
Das Sortiment ist ja wirklich groß, vor allem wenn man mal in die etwas teuere Sparte von Sensas schaut.
Das erstreckt sich ja von einfachen Lolli-Pop-Posen, über die Cralusso Bubble bis hin zu den Cralusso Surf.
Für mich als Einsteiger in diesem Gebiet, ist die Palette natürlich irgendwie auch sehr verwirrend.
Der  Vorteil der Cralusso Surf ist mir laut der ganzen Beschreibungen und  Erklärungen im Inet inzwischen klar, aber in wie weit sich der Preis  deshalb rechtfertigt ist für mich sehr schwer einzuschätzen.*

Hat von Euch jemand mit den Strömungsposen bereits Erfahrungen und kann mir dort vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben?*

Für  mich stellt sich nämlich die Frage, ob sich eine Cralusso wirklich  lohnt oder ob für meine Testzwecke eine einfache Lolli-Pop bereits  ausreichend wäre.


----------



## nerdwuermle (20. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Strömungsposen*

Die Cralusso Surf funktionieren so lala. 
Wirklich empfehlenswert sind die Bubble und die Torpedo von Cralusso, die Dragon/Butterfly von Exner, die Flowrider von Browning (für leichtere Strömung) und ganz gewöhnliche Lollies (Firma is Wurst). Ich nehme an, dass du die Posen an der Pole fischen willst?


----------



## Daroka (20. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Strömungsposen*

Hi nerdwuermle,
ich ahbe keine Pole, lediglich eine 5m Stippe. An dieser würden die Bubble/Torpedo/Flowrider etc. sicherlich Sinn machen.
Aber mein eigentliches Ziel wäre es, auch meine 2,70/3m Matchrute an der niederländischen Rur fischen zu können.

War jetzt bereits einige Male dort und habe es mit dem Futterkorb versucht. Klappt auch ganz gut, aber für mich ist die Posenangelei immernoch das spannendste und schönste Angeln.

Bei den von Dir genannten Posen, ist es doch so, dass sich die Pose beim Verzögern direkt gradlinig hinter der Spitze der Rute aufstellt, oder?
Das wäre natürlich bei den kurzen Ruten schon problematisch.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Strömungsposen*

Die ganzen Lutscher sind natürlich nur für die Kopfrute, alle Varianten für Rollenruten sind nur Notlösungen, da ist es besser leicht aufliegend mit der Bolopose zu fischen.


----------



## Daroka (20. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Strömungsposen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Die ganzen Lutscher sind natürlich nur für die Kopfrute, alle Varianten für Rollenruten sind nur Notlösungen, da ist es besser leicht aufliegend mit der Bolopose zu fischen.



Was meinst DU mit leicht aufliegend und Bolopose?


----------



## Gardenfly (20. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Strömungsposen*

Boloposen sind rund mit gut sichtbarer Antenne, Gewicht so wählen das die Strömung es nicht mitreisst und schön zielgenau anfüttern. Tiefe je nach Strömung ca 1/2 bis 1m Tiefer als das Gewässer, aber mit einer 2,7m kurzen Rute wird die Führung schwierig.


----------



## Daroka (20. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Strömungsposen*

Ja genau das befürchte ich auch.
Deshalb werde ich gleich mal schauen in welchen Preispereich die Bolo-Ruten so liegen.
Ich selbst, da ich auch damit begonnen habe zu Angeln, bin ja totaler Stippfan:vik:nur bietet das ja leider wenig Möglichkeit auf kapitalere Exemplare zu Angeln#tweil man ja keine große Möglichkeit hat zu Drillen!
Ist das mit der Bolo eigentlich Möglich?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Strömungsposen*



Daroka schrieb:


> Ja genau das befürchte ich auch.
> Deshalb werde ich gleich mal schauen in welchen Preispereich die Bolo-Ruten so liegen.
> Ich selbst, da ich auch damit begonnen habe zu Angeln, bin ja totaler Stippfan:vik:nur bietet das ja leider wenig Möglichkeit auf kapitalere Exemplare zu Angeln#tweil man ja keine große Möglichkeit hat zu Drillen!
> Ist das mit der Bolo eigentlich Möglich?



Das ist ja der Sinn der Bolo, früher nannte man die Teile beringte Stipprute und damit lässt sich freilich herausholen, was selbst mit Gummizug an der normalen Kopfrute verloren wäre.
Ne günstige und wirklich gute Bolo ist die "Aster X" von der Angeldomäne, Preis- Leistung ist bei dem Teil herausragend:
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/cPath/32_446_467/info/p1993_AsterX-Bolognese.html


----------



## Daroka (21. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Strömungsposen*

Danke Sensitivfischer.
Ich wollte eigentlich jetzt zum probieren nicht ganz soviel Geld ausgeben für die Bolo.
Würde für die ersten Testzwecke nicht eine günstigere Variante reichen, auch wenn sie vielleicht etwas schwerer ist?
Oder bestehen dort noch andere Gravierende Unterschiede?


----------



## Dunraven (21. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Strömungsposen*

Früher gab es von Shimano aus der billig Reihe für 20 Euro 6m beringte Stippen. Keine Ahnung ob sie sowas heute noch haben. Dann gab es noch von einer anderen Firma für 10 Euro wabbelige beringte Stippen in blau silber bzw. weiß und ich habe auch noch ein paar sehr wabbelige 10 Euro 5m beringte Stippen die ich mal als billiges Anfangsgerät für Kids gekauft hatte. Eher zum lang lang fischen mit Rolle, was aber hier oft schon reicht, als um damit super aktiv zu fischen.
Aber klar gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen der aus dem Link und denen, kein Wunder bei solchen Preisunterschieden.


----------



## Gardenfly (21. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Strömungsposen*



Daroka schrieb:


> auch wenn sie vielleicht etwas schwerer ist?
> Oder bestehen dort noch andere Gravierende Unterschiede?



der grosse Unterschied ist : das du recht schnell das Gewicht der Rute spürst (Boloruten legt man nicht ab, sondern hält sie in der Hand) und evtl. schnell keine Lust mehr hast da nur kleine beissen, aber gerade die grösseren brauchen längere Zeit um an Platz zu kommen.


----------



## BallerNacken (21. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Strömungsposen*

Also gerade für eine Bolo würde ich nicht zu wenig ausgeben, da das fischen mit einer 6-7m langen Rute und einem Gewicht von >400g, durch den großen Hebel, sehr schnell sehr anstrengend wird.
Ich fische seit einigen Jahren mit einer Browning Carboxy Strong 2. Gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut...die von Sensitivfischer habe ich auch schon gefischt und gefiehl mir sehr gut.
Für den Preis kann man überhapt nicht meckern. Also ich würde lieber etwas sparen und mir gleich eine im Gewicht leichtere Rute kaufen. 
Macht einfach mehr Spass...und wir wollen ja nicht, das du die Lust am Bolo-angeln verlierst (wenn die Begeisterung denn mal geweckt sein sollte |supergri ), weil die Rute zu schwer und unhandlich war.


----------

